# What Have Been Your Biggest Challenges This Week?



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

What have been your biggest challenges this week?

What are you doing to overcome them?


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Getting time on this forum! Too busy!


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Aye, very good


----------

